# دوره فى تصميم حمامات السباحه



## حماده محمد سامى (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ملف ورد يحتوى على دوره فى كيفيه تصميم حمامات السباحه 

ياليت ان ينال اعجابكم و من لديه اى اضافات فليتفضل بالمشاركه 

رابط التحميل 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1387278-post6.htmlhttp://rapidshare.com/files/313985162/2003______________________________________.doc.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 نوفمبر 2009)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> ملف ورد يحتوى على دوره فى كيفيه تصميم حمامات السباحه
> 
> ياليت ان ينال اعجابكم و من لديه اى اضافات فليتفضل بالمشاركه
> 
> ...


 
المهندس حماده محمد سامي
مشكور على الملف .. 
تحياتي .​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (30 نوفمبر 2009)

سلمت يداك 

لكن هل يوجد لديك كتاب مفصل اكثر انا بحب الموضوع يكون بتفصيل اكبر 
اصل اخوك غاوي قراءة


----------



## محمود كمياء (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراا بشمهندس حمادة سامى وننتظر منك المزيد فى هذا المجال


----------



## محمود كمياء (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*الملف مره اخرى*

ان شائ الله سيعمل هذه المره


----------



## محمود كمياء (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراا على المجهود الرائع ويجزيك عنا اللة خيرا باذن اللة


----------



## eng.asa (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور بصراحة اكثر من رائع


----------



## عماد داود (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ملفات الاخ حماده محمد سامي لاتعمل ايضا


----------



## ksharafat (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكككككككككككرا


----------



## moon83 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس بشناق (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على المجهود الجميل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي سامي و استكمالا لمجهودك ارجو الاطلاع على موضوع : حمامات السباحة خطوة خطوة في قسم التكييف و التبريد و قد كتبته باللغة العربية و ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم و يكون مفيدا للزملاء


----------



## eng.titooo (5 فبراير 2010)

thanks for wonderful file


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## الدره المصون (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله جنة عرضها السماوات والارض فعلا موضوووع رائع كنت احتااااجه كثييييييييييييييييرا
الف شكر


----------



## الدره المصون (27 فبراير 2010)

*استفسار بخصوص الاكواد*

1-اردت معرفة الكود المستخدم في حساب كمية السريان للمضخه من عدد الfu حيث ارغب في معرفة هذه الماعاملات التي تم الضرب فيها على اي اساس هذا وجزااااااااكم الله الف خيييييييييير
2-عند حساب الhead of pump عن ماذا يعبر الترم (static/10)


----------



## احمد محمد البدوى (20 مارس 2010)

شكراا بشمهندس حمادة سامى وننتظر منك المزيد فى هذا المجال


----------



## ابراهيم بال (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ولكن
This file has been removed from the server, because the file has not been accessed in a long time.


----------



## معتصم الوطن (22 أبريل 2010)

تشكر يا هندسة


----------



## mech eng2 (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
مجهود كبير جدا


----------



## amr fathy (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## jirar (20 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ...*​


----------



## eng. a. (5 أغسطس 2010)

thxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبود_فتحي (5 أغسطس 2010)

This file has been removed from the server, because the file has not been accessed in a long time


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (5 أغسطس 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> الرابط لا يعمل



تم تعديل الرابط الموجود فى المشاركة الاصلية برابط اخر يعمل للملف والموجود بالمرفقات باحد المشاركات للموضوع


----------



## lawlaw (5 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssss


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تامربهجت (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmed_20 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alihadaaa (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ok..................................


----------



## arc.hosam (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 ديسمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة اخي الحبيب


----------



## ENG FEAST (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن مفيش حاجه خاصه بتكييف حمامات السباحه


----------



## جمال وندا (20 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخ حماده ...بس لو تستطيع تساعدني في كيفية احتساب موقع البركة والمساحة واذا يجب ترك مساحات جانبية للبناء وافضل مكان للبركة في مزرعة


----------



## الأمين حسن (20 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## الأمين حسن (20 يوليو 2011)

thanks
you


----------



## dohengineer (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك.


----------



## halacivil (17 سبتمبر 2012)

فعلا اكثر من رائع ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ حماده وجزاك الله خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (16 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا" اكثر من رائع


----------



## honey007 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اخى الصفحه غير موجوده برجاء التأكد من الرابط


----------



## akram abdelgowed (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيه يا هندسه


----------



## husseincad (5 فبراير 2014)

*مشكور*

مشكور


----------



## kamal1986 (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mohammad alkhalili (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hussien eslemeh (30 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechanic power (5 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## روحيم (6 سبتمبر 2017)

تم التحميل 
شكرا


----------

